# Questions about changing paddles on 721QZE



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

I just changed paddles/scraper bar on my 721QZE. Two questions:



The paddles look "directional" - one side the rubber is thicker than the other. The instructions that came with paddles and the manual said nothing about which way to orient them. I ended up guessing the part with thicker rubber should be leading edge, just surprised I couldn't find any info about this, so not sure it matters.
I tipped the machine back onto the handlebar in order to access the paddles and scraper bar for removal. When I was done, I found a nice puddle of oil on the ground. The manual said not to tip the machine onto its NOSE - opposite of what I did. Where did oil come from?

Its like a new machine with new paddles! I forgot how much of a self-propelling action there was when the machine was new. I feel like I need to hold the machine back in order to not have it run away from me!


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

You can install them in any direction, but I remember reading the the rubber should be facing the front and the belts(threads) should face the rear of the auger housing when the auger is in the 12 o'clock position. I just found this video, at the 3:25 mark, he explains the orientation of the paddles.


----------



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks, thats the way I oriented the paddles (phew!)

Still curious where all the oil came from - guy in video has machine tipped back just like I did.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Oil probably came from breather tube 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Just clean up oil and check oil level . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Also FYI about paddles you got it right threads to back side. Rubber to the front On paddles there should be a small hole near working edge This is the wear indicator. When wear reaches hole time to replace paddles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

groomerz said:


> Oil probably came from breather tube


Yes, it did seem to come from the breather tube. I did check/add oil when I was all done.

Any way to prevent this when I tip the machine back? I ask because was going to replace scraper bar/paddles on my dad's 721R next. Thanks!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

djc6 said:


> Yes, it did seem to come from the breather tube. I did check/add oil when I was all done.
> 
> Any way to prevent this when I tip the machine back? I ask because was going to replace scraper bar/paddles on my dad's 721R next. Thanks!


Drain the oil, when done put it back in.


----------

